# The Swine Flu



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Daughter and Grandaughter have it


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Our daughter had it last week (age 3). Other than being a pain for mom and dad, when on Motrin or Tylenol to control the fever, she felt fine. Our's took 6 days to run it's course and we had to stay on top of the fever, but no secondary infection, so she's now back to normal. the pain with the fever is that our doctor is now saying don't dose the kids with medicine until it hits 102, and then of course you'd like to keep it below 104. Parents who have experinced it also know that a kid can go from 102 to 104 quickly!







It's running rampant in the schools and daycare's in MI right now. So far DS has avoided catching it and we're keeping our fingers crossed.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Dox our prayers and good vibes are on there way!
Nathan glad to hear your daughter is okay!!!!


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

I am so sorry! I remember you saying the little girl down the street had it, so it was only a matter of time!

I am praying that all of us and our loved ones are spared from this and anything else so scary and life threatening!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Our daughter had it last week (age 3). Other than being a pain for mom and dad, when on Motrin or Tylenol to control the fever, she felt fine. Our's took 6 days to run it's course and we had to stay on top of the fever, but no secondary infection, so she's now back to normal. the pain with the fever is that our doctor is now saying don't dose the kids with medicine until it hits 102, and then of course you'd like to keep it below 104. Parents who have experinced it also know that a kid can go from 102 to 104 quickly!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the fever is exactly the issue! it goes from ok to BAM 103-104. When the meds have Taylin's fever under control she plays almost normally , low key, but plays and get tired very fast and lethargic. When the fever starts back up, you visually see her start to deflate and look in her eyes. The cough is the worst, coughing til she gags. Prescription cough syrup let her sleep last night. We will see what today brings.

We took Jen, my daughter to the e/r when it hit her. Jen is chronic asthmatic and her lungs can't take big hits. A secondary infection could be critical. Momma will be worrying ALOT for the next few days. She has had pneumonia 8 times and almost died at age 15. She does not have pneumonia but dr made it very clear that SHE cannot take any chances and we are all fully aware that her condition can change rapidly.As of last night her oxygen sats were still ok at 94. She has been using her home nebulizer and it brings relief for about 45 minutes.

For anyone getting the swine flu swab for the test: Jen had taken herself and Taylin to the walk in clinic the day before. The nurse didn't swab very far into their noses so the test was negative. Last night the hospital explained to Jen how angry they are because they are seeing case after case of people coming in who are testing positive at the hospital but had been to clinics and the swab test was done, each time...the swab was not put on the nose far enough. The nurse did the test on Jen last night and Jen is pretty sure the swab touched her brain:lol:. Evidently the hospital has had enough and they are going to be calling clinics around here or faxing them or something. The issue is the high risk people (Jen) need to be diagnosed within in 48 hours of onset for the Tamiflu to help. Jen had already passed the 48 hour mark by a couple of hours, but they gave her Tamiflu anyway.

When I left the hospital, there were 25 people in the waiting room. Everyone wearing masks, and even all the staff and doctors are wearing masks.

Per the dr., the Swine flu is respiratory and in some cases people are having non stop vomiting. It is contagious as long as the person is running a fever.

Now the wait game begins to see if Rick or I get it







, and ironically, since Tay was born, if she gets something, so does he.

The fever is crazy. Jen had taken Tylenol to bring it down about hour before we left for hospital. When she first got there, it was 100, within and hour is was 101 and they gave her more Tylenol and when we left it was 103. Crazy. Not sure her night went, I haven't talked to her yet. I made her husband promise to keep checking on her.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

ember said:


> Dox our prayers and good vibes are on there way!
> Nathan glad to hear your daughter is okay!!!!


Thanks.

Acutally for a majority of people, the H1N1 is what I might call a very minor flu. The only symptoms she had was a fever and occasional complaint of a headache. Honestly, if it wasn't so publicized and I got it, I'd probably have gone to work (Obviously we'd have her home regardless since fever's and daycare don't mix). Our doctor's office checked her out for respiratory issues, and then told us to watch out for any developing, but otherwise they didn't recommend any medication other than Motrin or Tylenol to control the fever. By the end of the week, she was extremely bored and stir crazy because she couldn't go out and play with her friends. We've since talked to several other parents who's children had it and they all reported the same thing. The good news is now we don't have to worry about wether to give her the vaccine....









I do hope that any other outbacker's contracting it have the same non-serious version that we had.








One other interesting thing is our doctor said that they haven't seen any seasonal flu in our area yet, so it is all H1N1, and to see how widespread the flu is, you can check out the google flu tracker


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Doxie,

Just read your post, and I'm sorry to hear there are some complications that make it more difficult. We'll keep everyone in our thoughts and prayers!

They won't even test in our area. They said that H1N1 is the only thing going around right now. For the little one's alternating Motrin and Tylenol worked very well for us.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Tay just woke up and she is back up to 103.2 and coughing. Poor thing.

When the fever is under control, she acts almost normal, lethargic but normal. As soon as the Tylenol and Motrin wear off, she bottoms out.

The positive side for Tay is that she has had it since Friday so it soon should be done with her!

The negative side for Jen is waiting to see if her lungs can take what is to come and taking no chances. I am scared for her, there, I said it.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Nathan said:


> Our daughter had it last week (age 3). Other than being a pain for mom and dad, when on Motrin or Tylenol to control the fever, she felt fine. Our's took 6 days to run it's course and we had to stay on top of the fever, but no secondary infection, so she's now back to normal. the pain with the fever is that our doctor is now saying don't dose the kids with medicine until it hits 102, and then of course you'd like to keep it below 104. Parents who have experinced it also know that a kid can go from 102 to 104 quickly!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The symptoms you mention were identical to the ones experienced by our oldest - DD#1. Treatment was the same - kept her temp around 102. It would go to 104 otherwise. Took about 6 days to run its' course. Kept fever in check with motrin/tylenol. 8 kids were out of her classroom last Tuesday with the flu. Our Dr. did not test for h1n1 due to the length of time it would take to get the test back.

-CC


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

All the best thoughts and wishes to Jen & Tay! We are calling our pediatrician today to get all 3 girls vaccinated. I heard that pediatricians are not stocking the vaccine though, so we'll see where that takes us.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Hang in there, T (!!!) and know that Tay, Jen, AND you/Rick are in all of our thoughts & prayers.

Please do take care of yourself, too!! Most recent info I've received - after my Neuro told me to get the H1N1 vac. ASAP - was that it's only being given to really young kids now - NOT the rest of us who they previously said were "high risk".







My PCP had said she'd put one aside for me when they got them in, but now she says she can't (by CDC directive). I see her on Nov. 11 and she says she'll check again by then. I guess the good news is that *they* are saying that - inspite of all the scarey stuff we hear - H1N1 really is (generally) the same as the regular flu ... just a different strain.

Be sure to at least get your regular flu-shot and WEAR A MASK. Be sure Jen, Tay, & dad do, too - at least when you & Rick are around them. The mask is actually more important for the infected individual to wear...but double protection can't hurt. It's not something to mess with for those of us with compromised immune systems. We can't afford to get ANY flu strain.

Sure hope Jen & Tay are better soon. Poor babies ....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I got MY flu shot the second they rolled off the assembly line! Ha ha. I got it on Sept 10th. Will do again in December.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Jen called, she said the Prednisone is really helping her lungs


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Jen called, she said the Prednisone is really helping her lungs


EXCELLENT!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Jen called, she said the Prednisone is really helping her lungs


EXCELLENT!!















[/quote]

in 24 hours Tay has eaten finger size piece of toast and about 1 and half cups of liquid. She has zero appetite and that's ok, but the liquids need to get moving. I asked her dad to get some of those frozen fruit popsicles.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

My 2 year old niece has the swine flu. Doctor said he believes our regular flu strain hasn't made it's rounds, yet. He says what he's been seeing are mild strains of swine...MILD...ha!

So please pray for little Gianna...she's just a little thing and it breaks my heart to see a baby sick. Cough isn't too bad, vomiting, diarrhea, and a 103.5 fever!

Our grade school is waiting for about 200 vaccines for swine and will offer them to the kids. Still a little scary...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

JerseyGirl86 said:


> My 2 year old niece has the swine flu. Doctor said he believes our regular flu strain hasn't made it's rounds, yet. He says what he's been seeing are mild strains of swine...MILD...ha!
> 
> So please pray for little Gianna...she's just a little thing and it breaks my heart to see a baby sick. Cough isn't too bad, vomiting, diarrhea, and a 103.5 fever!
> 
> Our grade school is waiting for about 200 vaccines for swine and will offer them to the kids. Still a little scary...


You have OUR best wishes! Tay just started eating yesterday, a full week with very little food and having to really really push the fluids. As soon as the Motrin and Tylenol would wear off her fever would go right back to 103-104. It was like that for several days. Her momma is doing much better now to but the lingering cough in both of them is unbelievable. I do believe it ranges from mild to severe.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

YES! That's just how Gigi's fever has been! Alternating the fever reducers works wonders for sure!

I sympathize so much with your worrying, especially about your daughter. My 2 oldest are asthmatic and neubulizers and steroids have been a big comfort to us. At least your daughter has the exact meds to keep her well! And SHE WILL get well. It's great to hear Tay is recovering and eating....now you can recover too knowing your girls are getting better!


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I'm late getting to this but am hoping and praying all are well at this point!


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

My 30 weeks pregnant wife and 1 year old daughter both caught the swine flu at Disney. Urgent care gave the baby a prescription for tamiflu and told my wife that she couldn't have it and if I got it to not even come in. Had to go to four pharmacies, finally found one that had the adult tamiflu. The pharmacist made it into a liquid for us for the baby. Baby got better, wife did not. We went to the ER the second time, they xrayed her and found out that she had pneumonia on top of swine flu. Now she got tamiflu and an antibiotic after receiving fluids for 4 hours. Baby has fully recovered. Wife is still coughing but much less. I never got it even though I slept beside my wife in the camper while she was hacking up a lung for 4 days.

Swine flu has been around since the 70's. The regular flu kills around 30,000 people every year, mostly older adults. The reason the media is making a big deal about the swine flu is because it kills young people on average more than the regular flu.

It can only be transmitted by someone coughing near you who has had a fever in the past 48 hours. The virus is airborne and gets into your system when you breathe it in. We know exactly who gave it to them, a little girl who was hacking up a lung in the baby pool at Ft. Wilderness. Stupid parents should have had her in bed, not at the pool for the baby's safety more than anything.


----------



## kemccarthy (Apr 19, 2009)

My sons elementary school just had a clinic this morning giving free swine flu shots. Kinda weird, dont think they have administered clinics at schools since my mother was a child. I got the shot for my son as he too suffers from respitory issues needing a nebulizer and steroids from time to time. I just hope it protects him before he needs to get his booster shot in the next month or so... Everyone I know that has had the swine flu has had minor symptoms, but I just didnt want to take the chance.. I hope everyone on here is recovered and better....


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Hang in there, T (!!!) and know that Tay, Jen, AND you/Rick are in all of our thoughts & prayers.
> 
> Please do take care of yourself, too!! Most recent info I've received - after my Neuro told me to get the H1N1 vac. ASAP - was that it's only being given to really young kids now - NOT the rest of us who they previously said were "high risk".
> 
> ...


The supply of H1N1 (swine flu)vaccine is still not where it should be but there is more available than 2 weeks ago. Right now from what I understand the CDC is "allowing" it to be given to children, caregivers of infants 6 months or younger and adults with medical conditions that put them at risk including those with compromised immune systems. Check back with your PCP ASAP. The supply is still limited. Even hospital workers including nurses and doctors can't get it right now.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Even as one with a VERY compromised immune system, my PCP told me she can't give it to me as long as there are little one's waiting. I understand that this all can change on a day to day basis but - GEESH! My Neuro says "Get thee to the shot" ASAP ... and then I can't get it. Sure makes for some nervous thoughts. And, we just learned last night, there have been several confirmed cases at the Univ., where Kath works. I'm staying away from everyone, but she's surrounded by staff & students









Sure hope everyone gets well (and stays that way)!!


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Our schools are having clinics too. As much as I fear the kids getting it, I'm also really leary about the shot. I agree that it seems strange for the schools to be offering it....as in "DON'T PANIC, but PANIC!!!"

I'm told all the cases the doctors have seen are really mild, but an 18 year old about an hour away from here died last weekend from it. He was in school Friday and perfectly fine. Saturday he ran a 104 fever, had a seizure and died! There is nothing else more frightening!!

Again I'm praying none of us or our families are affected with it.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

The flu has hit RI pretty hard. Most of the schools the absentie rate is at least 15%. Three people have died in the last week two of them being kids. My daughter went to the doctors on Monday with a 104 fever but got over it quickly and has the week off from school. She was nice enough to give me something that knocked me off my feet yesterday so I took yesterday and today off.They have started giving the shots at the schools this week and should hit all of them by the end of the month.

John


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Taylin ran high fevers for many days . Then the last 5 days or so it was low grade. She missed almost 2 weeks of school. She and my daughter have recovered.Tay's appetite still isn't where it used to be and Jen is still coughing but they are doing well


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

That's great news Doxie! Your girls pulled thru at a time when others are praying that their's do as well! Now you have the rest of the year to relax and take it easy!


----------

